# 1132 Chute wobble - normal?



## slick_cl (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi all,

Just noticed the other day that the chute on my 1132 wobbles when you touch it. Seems there is a little bit of play and it will wobble side to side. Didn't notice anything weird when I was using the blower however found it to be odd. Is this normal? I checked all the bolts and they were tight.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

see if there is a way to tighten the chute down, maybe some loose bolts around the chute


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Huh, no wobble on mine, atleast nothing excessive I'd be concerned about. You're talking the main red part, correct?
How much movement are you getting side-to-side?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I get that on machines from time to time. I usually remove the chute and brush on a nice thick coat of grease on it and put it back together. Eliminates the wobble and makes the chute turn nicely.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Something else maybe would be to insert thin HDPE shims in between. Some blowers have these. They function as glides and shims.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

slick_cl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just noticed the other day that the chute on my 1132 wobbles when you touch it. Seems there is a little bit of play and it will wobble side to side. Didn't notice anything weird when I was using the blower however found it to be odd. Is this normal? I checked all the bolts and they were tight.


Remove the 3 bolts holding your chute. You should have a teflon or plastic ring that prevents this wobble. It's very possible that someone forgot to install this.


----------

